# Nodules and collar bone pain?



## Meria

Hi there,

I'm seeing an endocrinologist next week to have some nodules biopsied. Never had thyroid issues before, no personal history of thyroid issues, although I recently learned my grandmother may have had her thyroid removed. My mother seems to remember something along those lines and I have a vauge memory of seeing a scar on her neck.

My lab tests are posted in the lab test section but I don't think they have anything to do with my question: close to the time I started noticing the swelling near my thyroid, I started having pain in my collar bone, right where it connects to the sternum. It's at the sternoclavicular joint and has affected the sternocleidomastoid muscle, the base of my skull, and my flexibility and ability to exercise--reaching over my head, stretching in certain directions, pushups, putting dishes away on higher shelves, hanging up my coat, sleeping on my right side without carefully positioning my shoulder--all things that cause some level of pain. Sometimes it's pretty severe, sometimes not so bad at all. My PCP said to try taking ibuprofin around the clock. The chiropractor and massage therapist have worked on the area (not at the same time, lol). Nothing helps for any length of time. The source of the pain seems to be right next to my thyroid but I didn't think anything of the connection until the NP said my thyroid was enalrged. Then *click* went my brain. Could these be related or am I fishing in the dark? (and if yes, do I REALLY want to know right now? ugh...)

Thank you!


----------



## Octavia

Definitely could be related.

My voice hurt off and on for months before I saw my nodule one day. Over the next few weeks, it all started to make sense.


----------



## KAYE

Meria ~ I relate.
The nodules started in my right lobe about five years ago and are not deep but protrude. HOWEVER ... it's my recent left lobe nodules that give me similar symptoms as you discribe....although the pain is not centered at the collar bone but just below and slightly to the left. I also get pain at the base of my skull that radiates to the top of my head and in my left ear and eye socket. I can no longer sleep on my left side or I will be in terrific pain the next day, all day.

I also feel it as I go thru daily activities...it's a very crowded feeling.

Please excuse a piggy-back here, Meria, but I posted elsewhere that I fear my next FNA due to the swelling that occurs afterwards because of this left lobe but haven't had any responses. Hoping someone reads this here and can tell us if they ever had trouble breathing after an FNA due to swelling with a lobe like yours and mine.


----------



## Meria

You get swelling after an FNA? Eeek. I'm having one (my first, hopefully only) next week. I'm glad to find someone who has similar shoulder issues. It seems weird to have this be related but if there's a nodule pressing on a nerve, who knows. It bothers me throughout the day, depending on what I'm doing. My voice has gotten a little hoarse too, but I'm not sure that isn't left over from having the not-flu-but-may-as-well-have-been earlier this month. It seems that all the symptoms I'm having could be explained by any number of other things. But the brain fog and memory issues...work is crazy busy right now, I haven't been sleeping well, and I just don't have time to double-check things and while nobody else has noticed (yet), I really do. Not sure if it's truly getting worse or what. C'mon next Thursday! I want some answers...


----------



## Meria

Oh, and I hope someone can answer your question about another FNA and swelling! Are you in the process of getting answers too?


----------



## KAYE

You do get slight swelling....and I've had about three FNA and never had a problem. BUT....I've never had a nodule or nodules do to me what you and I are having now. And I think there are nerves involved.

Even though I've been dealing with nodules for about 5 years, I never sought answers until now. Should have started earlier but it took getting in real pain and being told I needed surgery to lite a fire under me. So.... yep .... I'm in the process of learning all I can.

I guess it's a good sign that no one is stepping up and saying they ever had an emergency after a FNA ....


----------



## KAYE

Spoke with endo yesterday and explained my fear of next FNA. Was told nodules don't swell. Hmmmmm


----------



## Meria

Maybe the nodules themselves don't swell, but what about the tissue around them? I'll let you know what happens with mine after Thursday's appointment. I am alternately fine and then a nervous wreck. I'll be fine until I walk into the doctor's office...and then I'll be wishing for a xanax scrip, lol.


----------



## joplin1975

The nodules themselves likely won't swell, but your thyroid (of which the nodules are part of) can swell. If you have an autoimmune condition, you are already (likely) swollen and inflamed...the FNA "stirs" things up a bit.

I had no pain in the FNA process. I had it in the morning, drove an hour back to work, worked all day, and then later in the evening (say, 6:00pm), my thyroid felt a bit throbby and irritated. Some people use ice. I took some Advil and was fine.

The pain around the clavicle could very well be lymph nodes that are involved in the thyroid disorder.

The idea of a biopsy and someone sticking a needle in your neck is pretty darn scary, but, for me, it was the easiest and quickest part of the whole thyroid process. I put it off as long as possible and was kicking myself afterwards for doing so!  Good luck!


----------



## Meria

Had the biopsy on my thyroid nodules last Thursday. Wasn't pain-free, but not as bad as I thought it might be. I didn't experience any noticeable swelling other than what is already there from the enlarged thyroid and nodules although the area is still tender to the touch. I had the procedure at around 3:15pm and was fine to return to work. It was a little twingy once the local anesthesia wore off. Nothing to write home about.

Doc didn't think there was anything wrong with my bloodwork or thyroid in general and didn't order any more tests (like for thyroid antibodies...I might ask if I get to talk to him again). The results will take about a week.

I asked about ways to shrink the nodules and he said there really aren't any. Hormones haven't been proven to help. So if the nodules are benign, then I have to decide whether I want them removed anyway--like that constant feeling of having a lump in my throat. Does it bother me enough to choose surgery? He said removing them might not resolve the issue. The surgeon might have something different to say so I could always go for a consult later.

He didn't think the nodules had anything to do with the collar bone/shoulder pain I've been having, so I guess it's back to the primary care doc to see about an x-ray or MRI to see if we can figure out what's going on there. Six months of dealing with this baloney is enough.

I'm going to have my PCP keep an eye on the thyroid bloodwork, and ask for antibody tests if none are forthcoming from this endocrinologist. The symptoms I have could all be attributed to other reasonable explanations so maybe that's all they are.

For now, I'm practicing patience.


----------



## KAYE

Meria ~ Good to hear from you! And really good to hear that all went well with the FNA. I experienced some minor pain in the past, also, when the specimens were snaged but as you said...nothing to write home about. The best news for me to hear though is that you tolerated the whole thing so well. Makes me feel less afraid since you and I have similar pain.

I will get my FNA next Monday....and I will post my experience afterward.

Anxious to hear your results both with the FNA and with your doctors. So happy that you are doing well!!!


----------



## KAYE

BTW .... I posted in another thread about how my pain is lessened by taking testosterone....I'm curious, are you on homone replacement as I am?


----------



## Meria

Hey there...not sure how I missed your notes but I did. Sorry!

My FNA showed results were "benign." Yay!!!! He wants to see me again for a repeat ultrasound in a year.

I'm not on any HRT (although I am in surgical menopause...I wonder if HRT for that would help some of these other issues...more to think about). I guess at this point I either wait and go back in a year, or keep my other endo appt and get a 2nd opinion (but not worth my time if she's another "normal TSH = you're fine" physician). Or talk further with my PCP and see if I can get anywhere with him. Or look into a holistic/functional medicine physician. Feels like sort of a dead end at this point. I'm tired of thinking about it, and having questions, and looking into one thing which leads to another and another...and being told I'm fine. Maybe I just need more sleep.  Or more coffee. Yeah, that sounds good.


----------

